

Ask HN: Installing Swift on ubuntu for newbie - mouselover

Hi, so I don&#x27;t have money for a mac but I installed ubuntu 14.04 and was wandering if there is a tutorial out there on how to install it on this system. Thanks
======
brudgers
Generally speaking Swift is not available anywhere except Apple's proprietary
platforms. [1]

[1] [http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/242952/can-
sw...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/242952/can-swift-be-
used-for-anything-besides-ios-and-osx-apps)

------
SomeoneWeird
You can't.

------
Jeremy1026
To be frank. Even if it were possible I think it'd be above your head. You
don't install a programming language.

~~~
coldtea
Well, actually you do. Only work to work with one, is to install it (or have
it installed already).

You might argue that that's a "compiler" that you install, but:

a) a programming language is a purely theoritical concept without a compiler

b) for some languages language+compiler is one and the same. Either they don't
have a spec, or there's only one compiler. Swift is such a case.

